# Looking for LED DIY specialist



## KLS (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought I bought a 4 ft LED light strip from Aliexpress, but when it arrives it only has the components of the LED lights but no fixture. Can any one make a DIY LED light fixture for a fee? Otherwise the components will be a waste. 

Upon checking the Aliexpress ad again, it does have a long series of pictures at the end of the ad (which I didn't see) showing the DIY process. Any one with experience in DIY LED project can probably follow that and we can discuss the fee. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds like all you need is a heatsink and your set


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

I am doing something similar, building it is super easy. You need to buy a heatsink or even use U Channel if your ok with that. You also need to buy thermo paste and some fans because the leds can burn up easily if they become too hot. I learned that the hard way..... Now my led light is still waiting for some parts to arrive so I can mount the two fans.


----------



## AC Cobra (Feb 25, 2014)

what do you need made? I could probably do it. I assume you want a fixture with holes to mount the LED's


----------

